# GA-Silly Flat Coat Ret. girl needs saving



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. Atlanta DOg squad-no reply yet.
Maybe just a foster might help a rescue take her.
What a face and what a happy girl.*

Please look at the pictures below and help this beautiful flat coated retriever girl- contact numbers below if able to help ASAP. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15398570
ROME, GA
Contact Us 
431 Mathis Road
Rome, GA 30161
P: 706-236-4545contact information for the shelter:
FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL
Telephone number: 706-236-4545 
Fax number: 706-233-0032
EMAIL: [email protected] ga.org (@floydcountyga. org)
Hours: 
M, T 10am - 6pm 
Wednesdays NEVER OPEN 
Th, Fri 10am - 6pm 
Sat + Sun 1pm - 5pm



----- Forwarded Message -----
From: "hope4dogs" <[email protected]>
To: "hope" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, December 28, 2009 7:34:02 AM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: Re: Rome,GA~DIES WED 12/30~7:30AM~she laughs!! In this place of death she shines like a star!


I HAD THE SAME IMPRESSION WHEN I SAW HER-SUCH A HAPPY GIRL-LOOKS LIKE SHE IS LAUGHING. PLEASE THIS IS A BEAUTIFUL FLAT COAT RETRIEVER. CAN ANYONE SAVE HER TODAY? PLEASE AT LEAST CROSSPOST FOR HER LIFE AND ALL THE OTHERS AT ROME FLOYD IN GEORGIA...THANK YOU..HOPE
----- Original Message ----- 
---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Claudia Ginter <[email protected]>
Date: Sun, Dec 27, 2009 at 10:00 PM
Subject: Fwd: Rome,GA~DIES WED 12/30~7:30AM~she laughs!! In this place of death she shines like a star!



Just look at this beautiful friedly dog. Can anybody take her into thier rescue. Info is below for people who can help pull.
Claudia

Can you help me reach my goal?
My goal is to save 100 dogs and cats this year. Many are foreclosue victims.
When you refer someone to me who sells or buys a home I donate a portion
of my commission to Animal Rescue.
Help me to help the animals.

Claudia Ginter
Realtor, GRI
Keller Williams Realty
132 Monroe Turnpike
Trumbull,CT 06611
Bus: 203-459-4663 x 128
www.EverybodyNeedsAHome.com
http://ClaudiaGinter.point2agent.com
email: [email protected]





---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Sheila V <[email protected]>
Date: Sun, Dec 27, 2009 at 7:17 PM
Subject: Rome,GA~DIES WED 12/30~7:30AM~she laughs!! In this place of death she shines like a star!







DO NOT HIT REPLY


--- On Sun, 12/27/09, Ermellina <[email protected]> wrote:


From: Ermellina <[email protected]>
Subject: Fwd: [topekaanimaltalk] Rome,GA~DIES WED 12/30~7:30AM~In this place of death she shines like a star!
Date: Sunday, December 27, 2009, 5:28 PM


please cross post for this sweet flat coat girl
please see write up and photos below

please help her. 
Sent from my iPhone

Begin forwarded message:


From: Margaret Reno <[email protected]>
Date: December 27, 2009 6:17:13 PM EST
To: [email protected]
Subject: [topekaanimaltalk] Rome,GA~DIES WED 12/30~7:30AM~In this place of death she shines like a star!




*PLEASE CROSSPOST~PLEASE FORWARD~PLEASE NETWORK~PLEASE LOOK~DO NOT DELETE~THIS GIRL IS RARE! SHE IS FULL OF JOY IN A PLACE OF TERROR~IN THE COMPANY OF THE DOOMED AND AMONG THE DEAD DOGS WALKING, SHE RADIATES LIFE~SHE LOOKS AS IF SHE IS LAUGHING IN THE ARMS OF ONE WHO LOVES HER BUT WHO CANNOT SAVE HER! YOU WILL NOT SEE SUCH AN EXPRESSION ON A DOG'S FACE VERY OFTEN AT FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL. 

BECAUSE, AFTER ALL, THIS IS A PLACE WHERE DOGS AND CATS COME TO DIE. 
MOST KNOW THAT THEY ARE GOING TO DIE! THEY ARE TERRIFIED! 

BUT SHE IS INNOCENT BEYOND ANY CAPACITY 

TO UNDERSTAND 
THAT SHE WILL BE DEAD BY 8:00 AM THIS WEDNESDAY MORNING, 12/30/09. 

SILLY BEAUTY~FULL OF LOVE! 
SHE DOES NOT KNOW THAT SHE IS DEAD! 
A LITTLE LOVE MAKES HER LAUGH! 
HER LEGS ARE FULL OF STRENGTH TO RUN AND LEAP OVER PUDDLES! 
SHE LEANS CLOSE TO HER FRIEND AS SHE WALKS BESIDE HIM! 
IN THE PLACE WHERE SO MANY DIE EVERY WEEK 
HER JOYFUL HEART WILL NOT LET HER BE AFRAID! 
REWARD HER INNOCENCE! 
SAVE HER BEAUTIFUL LIFE! 


ALL CONTACT INFORMATION IS IMMEDIATELY BELOW HER PICTURES!

9d-3375 Flat-coated Retriever Medium Young Female Dog Pet ID: AV: 12/28 
http://www.petfinde r.com/petnote/ displaypet. cgi?petid= 15398570 
* 

*contact information for the shelter:
FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL
Telephone number: 706-236-4545 
Fax number: 706-233-0032
EMAIL: [email protected] ga.org (@floydcountyga. org)
Hours: 
M, T 10am - 6pm 
Wednesdays NEVER OPEN 
Th, Fri 10am - 6pm 
Sat + Sun 1pm - 5pm
PLEASE NOTE: YOU MUST BE ON FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL'S LIST OF APPROVED RESCUES IN ORDER TO PULL FROM THE SHELTER! 
IF YOU ARE NOT ON THE LIST OF APPROVED RESCUES, YOU WILL NOT RECEIVED A RESPONSE FROM THE SHELTER TO YOUR EMAILS AND FAXES, AND CALLING THE SHELTER WILL NOT BE OF ANY USE! 
THERE ARE SEVERAL RESCUES ON THE APPROVED LIST WHO WILL HELP YOU BY PULLING ANIMALS FROM THE SHELTER ON YOUR BEHALF. 
IF YOU DO NOT KNOW ANY OF THE RESCUES ON THE LIST AND NEED HELP, 
PLEASE EMAIL MARGARET at [email protected] com (@yahoo.com) and I will put you in touch with an approved rescue that will help you. 
THERE IS LIMITED LOCAL VOLUNTEER ASSISTANCE FOR PICKING UP DOGS FROM THE SHELTER AND DRIVING THEM TO LOCAL VET CLINICS FOR BOARDING AND CARE! 
BUT PLEASE NOTE: NO ANIMAL WILL BE PULLED FROM THE SHELTER FOR YOU UNTIL YOU CALL IN A CREDIT CARD TO THE VET CLINIC TO COVER THE COSTS OF THAT ANIMAL'S CARE! 
If you need local volunteer assistance and do not have a local contact, you may email Margaret at [email protected] com (@yahoo.com) and I will forward your request to a local volunteer. 
TRANSPORT MUST BE ARRANGED BY THE RECEIVING RESCUE! 
Thank you, 
Margaret Reno, friend of the animals at Floyd County Animal Control 
9d-3375

The Rome-Floyd County Humane Society
Rome, GA
706 236 4537 
[email protected]*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is gorgeous, I hope someone can save her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

I am dancing on the ceiling right now.

I contacted two angels I know one in GA and one in FL about this FCR look alike and she will be pulled tomorrow and go to this rescue!

Thank GoD!!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you Karen! This is one lucky and beautiful dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I am dancing on the ceiling right now.
> 
> I contacted two angels I know one in GA and one in FL about this FCR look alike and she will be pulled tomorrow and go to this rescue!
> 
> Thank GoD!!!!!


Oh Wow! that's the best news today!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, Karen that's wonderful news! I was so worried for this happy girl! Now she can really be happy!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

That is great news! She is beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Starr*

This sweet girl, Happy, was rescued by an Angel who is in Flat Coat Rescue, named Patty, who lives in Georgia. Patty should be picking her up today at the Animal Hospital. Starr may be a Flat Coat Mix, or maybe she is A Golden Ret. mix who knows-at any rates she is a beautiful little angel!!

As soon as Patty can drive to Starr to Florida, Starr, will be fostered by Chris (a male) Angel!
This sweetheart is going to have a very HAPPY LIFE AND will really have something to smile about!

Patty rescued this dog even though she is not a purebred Flat Coat, she might be a Flat Coat Mix and weighs only 39 lbs. She is gorgeous!!

HERE IS MSG. FROM CONNIE, THE ANGEL that sprung STARR from the shelter and took her to Mt. Berry Vet, where Patty will pick her up today:

the two pix are of Star. Vet tech helping her out of the crate at Mt. Berry Vet. She is a sweet, playful little girl – only about 30-35 lb. She seemed pretty happy to be free of Floyd Co. AC. She was being placed into the car of another rescue’s transporter when I arrived. I talked to the rescue on the phone, told her I also had rescue, she let me have her. We promptly moved her to my car and she is now SAFE!!!!! My heart is singing. Thank you all so much for what you have made happen this week at Floyd. Truly a Christmas miracle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Connie

PLEASE contact Patty McClain if you are interested in loving Starr for the rest of your life!
[email protected]


----------

